# Max McLean "does" the Gospel of Mark



## Reepicheep (Jan 3, 2011)

I started an exposition of the Gospel of Mark today. 

Later today someone pointed out that Justin Taylor has posted Max McLean doing a stunning dramatic reading of the entire Gospel of Mark.

I think you will find this to be a wonderful blessing as I have.

Here's the link:

Mark’s Gospel, Performed by Max McLean: Free Online – Justin Taylor


----------

